# ASUS GTX 580 Matrix Platinum 1.5 GB



## W1zzard (Jun 9, 2011)

First seen at Computex this year, the ASUS GTX 580 Matrix Platinum is an overclocker's dream. It offers multiple voltage control via both software and hardware, a quiet running, powerful triple slot, dual fan thermal solution and easy to reach voltage measurement points. This card is also the first to be supported by ASUS' new GPU Tweak software.

*Show full review*


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 10, 2011)

Nice card but not worth the cash! I'll stick with the 6990 for the same monies and have alota more WhoomP!!!  lol!!!


----------



## Funtoss (Jun 10, 2011)

gosh i love asus! they're cards are strong!!!
i also love their motherboards ^_^


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Jun 10, 2011)

Great review as always, but I'm wondering why you're still using the DX9 version of Shogun 2 when the DX11 patch came out sometime ago. Not trying to nitpick or anything.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2011)

ChewyBrownSuga said:


> Great review as always, but I'm wondering why you're still using the DX9 version of Shogun 2 when the DX11 patch came out sometime ago. Not trying to nitpick or anything.



because rebenching takes a lot of time .. i'll to that at some point later in summer


----------



## arterius2 (Jun 10, 2011)

this is hugely disappointing, 3 slots, and cannot beat the 2 slot MSI Lightning 580.

why not include the MSI Lightning 580 in the benches for comparison's sake? because most people who is looking to purchase a 580 is going to want to know which one is the better choice. are you afraid that the Lightning would stomp allover the Matrix and bad rep for Asus?

my MSI @ stock voltage is pushing 915 on core and 1200 on the memory, and load temp is around 60-65C.

this card is just fail.


PS. i'll say it again, 3 slot is stupid.


----------



## buggalugs (Jun 10, 2011)

arterius2 said:


> this is hugely disappointing, 3 slots, and cannot beat the 2 slot MSI Lightning 580.
> 
> why not include the MSI Lightning 580 in the benches for comparison's sake? because most people who is looking to purchase a 580 is going to want to know which one is the better choice. are you afraid that the Lightning would stomp allover the Matrix and bad rep for Asus?



Do you think Wizzard can pull GTX580's from his ass? He can only bench what he has access to, usually when the company sends one.

 If you want to buy one to send for benching i'm sure he will do it for you.

 BTW the Asus direct CUII cards are selling like hotcakes. Supply of MSI lightening is limited in a lot of countries.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 10, 2011)

i have all those cards. i personally prefer triple slot over dual slot since i have no plans to ever go sli. i rather have a quiet card than one that is 2% faster.


----------



## buggalugs (Jun 10, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i have all those cards. i personally prefer triple slot over dual slot since i have no plans to ever go sli. i rather have a quiet card than one that is 2% faster.



 I agree, the fan spins at like 10% on my card and is silent at load. I dont plan on crossfire and i still have 2 pci-e slots left for other devices. Thats all i need.


----------



## xtremesv (Jun 22, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> i have all those cards. i personally prefer triple slot over dual slot since i have no plans to ever go sli. i rather have a quiet card than one that is 2% faster.



You're right, quieter is better but I don't know... 3 slots well I'm not sure, that thing must be heavy and a dust magnet, certainly my not-so-clean room wouldn't be for such a card.


----------



## kzinti1 (Jul 10, 2011)

I certainly like mine. Even though the MSI Lightning may be a litle faster out of he box, what happens to this difference after OCing both to the max using their stock cooling solutions? 
If the cooling solution didn't matter then how about you put your Lightning against my EVGA GTX580 FTW Hydro-Copper?


----------



## arterius2 (Jul 10, 2011)

kzinti1 said:


> I certainly like mine. Even though the MSI Lightning may be a litle faster out of he box, what happens to this difference after OCing both to the max using their stock cooling solutions?
> If the cooling solution didn't matter then how about you put your Lightning against my EVGA GTX580 FTW Hydro-Copper?



but you don't have an EVGA GTX 580 FTW Hydro-Copper, pointless post, lets compare your imaginery card to my imaginery LN2 580.


----------



## kzinti1 (Jul 10, 2011)

arterius2 said:


> but you don't have an EVGA GTX 580 FTW Hydro-Copper, pointless post, lets compare your imaginery card to my imaginery LN2 580.



I don't? Really? Then what did EVGA send me when I ordered it back in December? Why is that the video-card listed in one of my other seven computers? I guess I don't have a pair of Galaxy GTX470's running in SLi in yet another of my computers, either? The computer I built my mother doesn't have an 8800 GTS in it, either?
Let's compare your imagination to a big, steaming pile of crap. Let's see...I do believe the crap is slightly more intelligent than you. At least it has sense enough to not comment on something it knows exactly nothing about.


----------



## arterius2 (Jul 10, 2011)

kzinti1 said:


> I don't? Really? Then what did EVGA send me when I ordered it back in December? Why is that the video-card listed in one of my other seven computers? I guess I don't have a pair of Galaxy GTX470's running in SLi in yet another of my computers, either? The computer I built my mother doesn't have an 8800 GTS in it, either?
> Let's compare your imagination to a big, steaming pile of crap. Let's see...I do believe the crap is slightly more intelligent than you. At least it has sense enough to not comment on something it knows exactly nothing about.



you sure can claim a lot of shit when hiding behind a monitor. just bore someone else with your crap, don't talk to me anymore.


----------



## kzinti1 (Jul 10, 2011)

arterius2 said:


> you sure can claim a lot of shit when hiding behind a monitor. just bore someone else with your crap, don't talk to me anymore.


You started this. Not me, miss. It sounds as if you've missed your meds. Best call your nurse.


----------



## arterius2 (Jul 11, 2011)

kzinti1 said:


> you started this. Not me, miss. It sounds as if you've missed your meds. Best call your nurse.



you mad brah?!!


----------



## Pestilence (Jul 11, 2011)

In 6 months the 580's will be 350 bucks. God i can't wait


----------



## kzinti1 (Jul 11, 2011)

arterius2 said:


> you mad brah?!!



Not especially. Just wondering why someone would imply a complete stranger to be a liar. I'm more confused than anything else.


----------



## arterius2 (Jul 11, 2011)

lets analyze what you said



kzinti1 said:


> I certainly like mine. Even though the MSI Lightning may be a litle faster out of he box, what happens to this difference after OCing both to the max using their stock cooling solutions?



Because you simply did not present yourself as a bright individual on your first post. Oh yea, what IS the difference after OCing? a resourceful person would read some reviews to find out, learn to google, heck, even check out the reviews on this site!

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_580_Lightning/26.html


> MSI Lightning 580
> [...] Overclocks of our card are 907 MHz core (9% overclock) and 1225 MHz Memory (17% overclock). Even though the board is already overclocked out of the box, we see some nice additional overclocking potential. Compared to the NVIDIA GTX 580 reference design, gains are substantial: 907 MHz vs. 835 MHz[...]



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GeForce_GTX_580_Matrix/30.html


> ASUS Matrix 580
> [...]Maximum stable clocks of our card are 883 MHz core (8% overclock) and 1125 MHz Memory (12% overclock).
> GPU overclocking potential is in the typical range for a GeForce GTX 580 card. Memory dissapoints though with just 1125 MHz [...]



needless for me to say more?

I'm just laying down the facts: ASUS Matrix 580 has a 3x slot cooler, 3x slot cooler is simply stupid. cost MORE than the MSI Lightning 580. and MSI Lightning 580 actually have better OC potential than the ASUS Matrix, both cards output about the same noise level. and whats more? MSI it does it all with 2-slot coolers. They didn't win the best graphic cards of the year award for no reason! if ASUS wants to show everyone how great their 3x slot cooler is, then please stomp all over the 2-slot design (unfortunately, that didn't happen). simply put, ASUS card cost more, more slots, and OC worse than MSI! IMO the MSI cooler looks better too. 



kzinti1 said:


> If the cooling solution didn't matter then how about you put your Lightning against my EVGA GTX580 FTW Hydro-Copper?



basically your first point is moot, then you turn yourself into a bigger joke by comparing "your supposedly" $700 EVGA watercooled 580 to my $500 lightning (which by the way, is far off the point of this discussion - which is comparing similarly priced air-cooled 580s, if you wanna compare your imaginary e-penis, please do so in another thread). So.. by your logic i can compare $2000 LN2 cards to oranges and still make myself creditable... Well, to be honest, I have no idea where this logic comes from, I'm just not even gonna try to understand this.

so there is really no reason for anyone to zealously defend them. that just borderline trolling and fanboyism.


----------



## kzinti1 (Jul 11, 2011)

arterius2 said:


> lets analyze what you said
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. You're completely nuts. Too bad you don't realize this. You have my pity.


----------



## ERazer (Jul 11, 2011)

okay whose gonna be the bigger man hre? you both need to stop

FYI TPU got general nonsense forum go take it ther


----------



## kzinti1 (Jul 11, 2011)

ERazer said:


> okay whose gonna be the bigger man hre? you both need to stop
> 
> FYI TPU got general nonsense forum go take it ther



10-4. I'm through.


----------



## arterius2 (Jul 12, 2011)

kzinti1 said:


> 10-4. I'm through.



Your last 4 posts have been nothing but throwing personal insults at me, you've contribute nothing to the technical development of this discussion, yet the corny personal insults are no better than that of a typical high-school teenager(which I've no doubt you are). Your immaturity prevents any rational discussion from taking place.

It's quite clear that you have nothing to back up your claim, and to be honest, I never expected you to anyways, obvious troll is just.. obvious.


----------



## sauron (Aug 9, 2011)

> ASUS GeForce GTX 580 Matrix


It's sucks.


----------



## AlphaStormX (Aug 23, 2011)

**overreaction alert**



arterius2 said:


> this is hugely disappointing, 3 slots, and cannot beat the 2 slot MSI Lightning 580.
> 
> why not include the MSI Lightning 580 in the benches for comparison's sake? because most people who is looking to purchase a 580 is going to want to know which one is the better choice. are you afraid that the Lightning would stomp allover the Matrix and bad rep for Asus?
> 
> ...



WOAH! WOAH! Calm down!

3 slot is ridiculous? no it isn't - Unless if you want to use SLI. And I don't know why you'd SLI card unless you are rich.

Anyway, great card from Asus. RoG always make great stuff.


----------

